# Game 24: Charlotte Bobcats vs. New York Knicks (12/20/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Charlotte Bobcats (6-16) vs. New York Knicks (10-17)*

*Location*
Madison Square Garden
*Date/Time*
Wednesday, December 20th at 7:30 pm
*TV/Radio*
News 14/ FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE: *
They won't have Sean May (sprained ankle) or Brevin Knight (groin strain). May appears to be on the mend. He was walking around well Tuesday wearing a protective boot. Also, the Bobcats brought rookie Ryan Hollins back from Fort Worth, Texas, where he had a stint with the developmental league.

*KNICKS UPDATE:* 
Kind of a quiet week, except for the brawl and the suspensions and a $500,000 fine for the Knicks and their opponent Saturday night, the Denver Nuggets. Apparently, if you get way up on the Knicks, you're not allowed to dunk.

Bobcats




































Felton/Anderson/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

Knicks




































Marbury/Crawford/Lee/Frye/Curry

*KEY MATCHUP: *
Eddy Curry versus Emeka Okafor. 















Curry has been scoring by the dozens of late, and he gets plenty of open looks with all those perimeter shooters surrounding him. A big defensive night by Okafor seems essential.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Knicks only have 9 players dressed


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ely and Morrison check into the game

Morrison opens up with a 3 pointer on his first attempt

22-20 Bobcats with 4 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton throws a nice ally to Gerald. 26-21 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

35-28 Bobcats after the first quarter. Hopefully our bench can keep this up, without May and BK we don't have many reliable scoring optioins


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Frye's jumper is on point right now

DA trows a stupid pass, turns it over and fouls Balkman. Clear path called on him

40-30 Bobcats 9 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

23-1 bench scoring advantage for the Bobcats

The suspensions the Knicks received are really hurting them right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton and Gerald doing a great job together on the fast break. 3rd Ally for them in this game

62-43 Bobcats with 2 min left in the 2nd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow we look great in this game...It's amazing how often that happens when you play the Knicks.

It seems that every time you turn around someone is having a career game against them.Felton has nine assists with 2 minutes left in the half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hit a drought at the end of that first half but we're still up 63-52 at halftime


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Knicks on an 11-2 run to start the second half.We look lost


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Gerald with back to back 3's don't want to see him take that shot again

Monster slam by Curry

77-72 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG, this is horrible it's like we forgot how to play basketball after we went up 19


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Crawford hits a three at the end of the 3rd quarter

86-79 Knicks


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice putback by Primo

93-93 with 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Okafor you scared me there. Nice cut by Gerald to get an open layup at the end of the shotclock

95-93 Bobcats with 52 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice shot by Frye tieing the game back up 95-95

Gerald misses a three pointer. Knicks rebound

11 seconds left Crawford misses a potential game winner

OVERTIME


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Overtime Knicks win the tip

Okafor blocks Currys shot and it gives Felton a transition layup


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great, Brezec just fouled out


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor out muscle's everybody down low, thows up a shot and makes it plus the foul

Free throw good

102-101 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Marbury ties it up after making 1 of 2 free throws

102-102 with 50 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shot clock off Knicks ball with 21 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Crawford misses again

DOUBLE OT


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald hits a layup and gets fouled

Free throw good

107-102 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

3 point play by Eddy Curry that ties the game back up

109-109 with 1:26 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shot clock off Bobcats with final possesion 109-109


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carroll stripped of the ball on a shot attempt.

.1 left Knicks ball


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Unbelievable, David Lee got a tip in with .1 left to win the game 111-109


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that NBA refs are never going to give us any calls until we get a real star,but this is unreal.We can't get a whistle against the Knicks who suck just as much as we do.Curry should have fouled out twice over tonight if the game was officiated competently and fairly.It's not like when they screw us against DWade,at least he is driving to the basket.We went to the rim tonight and they didn't give us any calls.We didn't shoot a single FT in the fourth quarter and I don't think more than 1 in both OT's


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Bobcats got ripped off


----------



## djsunyc (Aug 14, 2003)

*LIVE from section 404...(knicks/bobcats)*

hey all. i do a blog of knicks home games and this is the latest one versus the bobcats.

LIVE from section 404...



> uh-oh, THE FAN is here again. and he immediately self starts a "DE-FENSE" chant. the crew thought i was making it up when i talked about him in the last recap...but no my friends, he is real...very real and VERY scary.





> crawford then finds frye, who takes a dribble, takes the contact, and the hits a jump hook. frye is showing it all tonight. and crawford is finding guys for easy baskets. knicks are clicking on offense right now.





> frye puts it on the floor and then a pullup, SPLASH. wow. that was impressive. brezec answers on the other end but he commits a stupid foul and he's out. hit the road jack blares and the crowd sings along. big loss for charlotte. we need to go right back to frye.





> marbury guarding felton. he's dribbling. throws it to carroll, lost it, marbury dives, grabs it and calls timeout. good defense again by steph. 0.1 left on the clock. dj "damn man, triple OT. nobody's going home tonight."


boy was i wrong. holy crap what a game.


----------

